# Health insurance



## Transatlantic (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi,

I am moving to California and I was told that it would take a few monthes to arrange health insurance. does this include children or are they covered by Medicare? 

Also in the meantime until i sort out insurance, what is the best arrangement? is it a good alternative to buy insurance from the UK ? and for how long? Does anyone know what the best insurer is for this kind of cover?

Thanks,


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

California has a better medical care system than most states, but the state only pays for medical care for the indigent. The US ranks 37th in the world in infant mortality for a reason (behind Slovenia, among other surprising countries).

How are you moving to California? If you are being sponsored by an employer, they will probably provide insurance. There may be a waiting period before you are eligible for coverage. There may also be an even longer waiting period before any pre-existing problem is covered.

In the meantime you will have to arrange for private insurance. It will be very expensive, probably close to $1000 per month for a family plan. However, consider thre risks. I went to the emergency room last year, and it cost $3000. No procedures were performed, just some tests and an IV for a while. A broken ankle would have cost me $45,000 without insurance (surgery, the whole workds). Even with insurance, I had to pay for the ambulance, a special vehicle to take me to doctors appointments, and make a $15 co-payment for my physical therapy.

Yes, even though you might pay a fortune for the insurance, you will still have to pay a portion of every doctor's bill and prescription. 

When you get private insurance, make sure it has an adequate amount for medication, covers pre-existing conditions if possible, and that you can handle the deductible. Make sure the deductible is per year, not per incident.

What's a deductible? Well, you can keep the monthly cost of the insurance down by agreeing to pay a certain amount of your medical expenses before the insurance kicks in. If you choose a $250 deductible, you will have to pay $250 out of your own pocket before you can get reimbursed for your expenses. If you choose $1000, then you will be out of pocket $1000, but your monthly bill will be larger. Deductibles are per person, but there is usually a family deductible in addition.

Google for some insurance companies. Try Blue Cross of California, United Healthcare, and Cigna. I liked Cigna a lot.

Good luck.


----------



## easylife (Jul 4, 2007)

You must have insurance. Don't spend so much as a minute in the US without it. Getting good insurance is an absolute must in your negotiations. Make sure you pin down when your coverage will start. If it doesn't start the moment you land, get some temporary coverage for yourself. Google for some travel insurance and expat insurance sites.


----------



## Carolina gal (Jul 14, 2007)

Transatlantic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to California and I was told that it would take a few monthes to arrange health insurance. does this include children or are they covered by Medicare?
> 
> ...


Medicare is the health plan for retirees .Medicaid is for those who need insurance help, means tested. Majority of health insurance is provided by your employer they pay part of the monthly costs usually a family plan will cost you approx $450 to $550 a month one kid or 6 lol Like another poster said Cigna is great thats what we have ,depends on the employer as to what company they are with and how many employees they have usually sets the monthly premiums, the larger the company the less you pay.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I know people who have kept their company insurance after a layoff under the COBRA law, and were charged about $270 for a single person, and $750 for a family, regardless of size. And, as I pointed out before, there are still co-pays and things that aren't covered.


----------



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

I live in America right now, and unfortunately I do not have health insurance. I don't know if having insurance from the UK would be a good idea. You would not have much legal recourse if they refused to pay.


----------

